# Underground Bunker Condos in Kansas. Whose in?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A full floor Condo goes for $3 million and half floor unit for $1.5 million. Reminds me of a phrase regarding Money and Sense and having too much of one and not enough of the other...:vs_worry:

Prepping for doomsday: Survival condos bring wealthy to Kansas | The Wichita Eagle


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you got the money and don't want to prepare for yourself, hire someone else to do it for you. 
I just wonder how the rich dudes will get to KS when the SHTF?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe a few of us could chip in and be bunk buddies? :vs_shocked:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Some local will sit outside the bunker waiting for the hummer or suburban to drive up. Bang flop and assume the rich liberals identity for a free ride in. 

Ole Slippy hit the nail on the head with the common sense and money.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Makes me wonder what kind of bunker I could build for 100,000.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

paraquack said:


> If you got the money and don't want to prepare for yourself, hire someone else to do it for you.
> I just wonder how the rich dudes will get to KS when the SHTF?


this is the kind of location to keep an eye on - when the local airport starts filling up with Lears - convoy of black SUVs to & fro .... you find out why


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Is this the resurgence of the Shipping container Castle concept?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Is this the resurgence of the Shipping container Castle concept?


Na these are the ones that buy old nuke missile bases and convert them into survival communities.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok...I remember those from several years ago....also a good STHF book based on the concept... To me the advertising defeats the long term intent...but...they would serve to solve a short term problem. Actually very good concept...but unfortunately the people who could afford it are typically not the sort of people who could defend it afterwards.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There is an idea. I wonder if we can sell them space on a retired cruise ship. All we have to do it maintain it for them and they can helicopter in when they want and we can stay isolated on the ocean for them. I mean at $1.5m a pop those ships are usually about $30m refurbished to some extent. I'd rather have the mobility of a ship then the isolation under ground.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Maybe a few of us could chip in and be bunk buddies? :vs_shocked:


I heard you have one of them old man gas leaks... can we put you and slippy in a different room


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's like living in a regular condo... too much humanity for me.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

At least one of the old smaller missal control sites in Missouri has been updated for this type of use. Not by a group rather an individual. There may be more but one made some noise about it. The missal sites themselves were just straight shafts that were filled in years ago but the control centers had a large metal building with garage, kitchen,, bunk space, office and day room above ground. Below behind blast doors the control room and some storage space. There are several in my area but none have ever come up for sale. Appears that when the Air Force was done with them they turned them back to the original property owner. I know the above ground buildings are being used at least as a storage building but others I know people are using as houses. 

The launch center on Whiteman AFB Missouri is now a museum if you ever get a chance to visit. Since it was on base they did not build the maintenance / security building up top.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If I had that kind of scratch, I'd build exactly what I wanted, and exactly _where_ I'd want it.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

stowlin said:


> There is an idea. I wonder if we can sell them space on a retired cruise ship. All we have to do it maintain it for them and they can helicopter in when they want and we can stay isolated on the ocean for them. I mean at $1.5m a pop those ships are usually about $30m refurbished to some extent. I'd rather have the mobility of a ship then the isolation under ground.


Not a bad idea. The thing to worry about would be getting the resources from land post-SHTF. Fuel, food, etc. Yes you're isolated on the ocean, but that's a double edged sword.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> There is an idea. I wonder if we can sell them space on a retired cruise ship. All we have to do it maintain it for them and they can helicopter in when they want and we can stay isolated on the ocean for them. I mean at $1.5m a pop those ships are usually about $30m refurbished to some extent. I'd rather have the mobility of a ship then the isolation under ground.


Always thought a cruise ship setting - out to sea during a SHTF event - would make a decent PAW novel ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A lot of islands out there



warrior4 said:


> Not a bad idea. The thing to worry about would be getting the resources from land post-SHTF. Fuel, food, etc. Yes you're isolated on the ocean, but that's a double edged sword.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

So they have a big pool kept at a constant 82 degrees. That's nice! Wonder how many generators it will take to heat that thing?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry, to far to walk


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Let me check my lottery tickets and I'll get back to you! LOL


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Here you go, the coordinates if you want them. Lat 39°24'42.91"N Long 97°40'49.51"W. Its about 3/4 mile off a major highway that I have been on several times, I had no idea it was there.


----------

